# An Echo in the Bone - 9/22 release date



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The release date for the next (7th) installment of the Outlander series has been announced as 9/22.

Here's a link from her blog:

http://voyagesoftheartemis.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2009-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&updated-max=2010-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&max-results=13


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh! Yaaay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The release date for the next (7th) installment of the Outlander series has been announced as 9/22.
> 
> Here's a link from her blog:
> 
> ...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

So should we go ahead now and start clicking "I'd like to read this on  Kindle?"  Or is the last one already available there, and DG is all on board with the whole ebook thing, so we don't have to worry about it?


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I sent her an email, asking, and got the response along those lines. Since they already do Kindle, then this one probably will, too. After all, they like as many people to buy the books as possible. What a concept! Which JK Rowling would discover it!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Isn't that the truth, Scrappy?  lol, it's like her publisher has taken a marketing class or something.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link, luvmy4brats


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

ScrappingForever said:


> I sent her an email, asking, and got the response along those lines. Since they already do Kindle, then this one probably will, too. After all, they like as many people to buy the books as possible. What a concept! Which JK Rowling would discover it!


The absence of the Harry Potter series, and the Lord of the Rings trilogy in Kindle books are personal frustrations for me. Anyone hear whether either of these are "in the works" for the Kindle?

My fingers are getting raw from clicking the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" button, for many of my favorites that aren't available yet in Kindle form!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> The absence of the Harry Potter series, and the Lord of the Rings trilogy in Kindle books are personal frustrations for me. Anyone hear whether either of these are "in the works" for the Kindle?


JKR and the Tolkien Estate are dead set against e-books. You're not alone in your frustration. Many of us here are HP and LOTR fans.



> My fingers are getting raw from clicking the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" button, for many of my favorites that aren't available yet in Kindle form!!!


Keep clicking. I figure eventually we'll wear them down. Maybe not in my lifetime, but I'm doing it for my grandkids.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

The Tolkien estate came through for us. They finally released LOTR and The Hobbit for Kindle.
What can we do about Harry Potter. Of all the books I want to read on the Kindle, this series
is at the top of my list. How can we get her to change her mind?  Why in the world won't JK Rowling
make them available. I barely see any threads anywhere about this. I think this is a big deal that
they will not give permission of the Kindle.  She really has a blind spot about the Kindle as far as I
am concerned. I think she is dead wrong in her decision. What do other's think?  I NEED to read these
books and I don't want to read them in hardcover form. They are too heavy. Too cumbersome. And I 
am way too addicted to reading on my Kindle now.  How about you?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

everyman said:


> The Tolkien estate came through for us. They finally released LOTR and The Hobbit for Kindle.
> What can we do about Harry Potter. Of all the books I want to read on the Kindle, this series
> is at the top of my list. How can we get her to change her mind? Why in the world won't JK Rowling
> make them available. I barely see any threads anywhere about this. I think this is a big deal that
> ...


You'll find posts about this issue all over the boards. We're all frustrated. At this point, all we can do is keep on clicking on Amazon and hope her publishers get the message that they need to pressure her.

As for her reasons, she keeps coming up with new ones, none of which make sense. I guess if she had her way, the books would be copied onto scrolls by cloistered monks and preserved under glass.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We do have some posts throughout the Boards discussing the JK Rowling issue.  Many of our members would also love to read or reread this series.  I think if you type JK Rowling in the search feature you'll find quite a bit about it.  
Let us know if you need help finding them.

deb


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Can't wait! I should start rereading the series in preparation


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sanveann said:


> Can't wait! I should start rereading the series in preparation


We'd love for you to join our Outlander Book Klub. We're up to Drums of Autumn, now. Our goal is to get through the whole series before Echo is released.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> So should we go ahead now and start clicking "I'd like to read this on Kindle?" Or is the last one already available there, and DG is all on board with the whole ebook thing, so we don't have to worry about it?


might as well


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh you know what I love that when she released Beetle Bard or whatever it is, she gave away like 5 hand written copies (or something) and it was never meant for public consumption and she even had a hissy fit over people reading it out loud for groups, yet I believe I just saw copies of it in stores.  I think she pulls all this cr*p just to build the hype cause you know once she finally caves and puts it on Kindle there will be a stampede to her books.  It's all baloney to me.

I do, however, love love love Diana Gabaldon cause she doesn't play games like JK Rowling and Stephanie Meyers do.  She just wants people to be able to read her stuff.  Isn't that the point?

Rachel


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> Isn't that the point?
> 
> Rachel


You would think.
deb


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

everyman said:


> What can we do about Harry Potter. Of all the books I want to read on the Kindle, this series
> is at the top of my list. How can we get her to change her mind? Why in the world won't JK Rowling
> make them available. I barely see any threads anywhere about this. I think this is a big deal that
> they will not give permission of the Kindle. She really has a blind spot about the Kindle as far as I
> ...


She is stupid for now. It is only more money for her. I have a US & UK version of them and HATE carrying the heavy books. I would purchase them again for the kindle. I still have to reread book 7. I have not been able to reread it since it was released. I wish she would allow the release on kindle version.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> Oh you know what I love that when she released Beetle Bard or whatever it is, she gave away like 5 hand written copies (or something) and it was never meant for public consumption and she even had a hissy fit over people reading it out loud for groups, yet I believe I just saw copies of it in stores. I think she pulls all this cr*p just to build the hype cause you know once she finally caves and puts it on Kindle there will be a stampede to her books. It's all baloney to me.
> 
> I do, however, love love love Diana Gabaldon cause she doesn't play games like JK Rowling and Stephanie Meyers do. She just wants people to be able to read her stuff. Isn't that the point?
> 
> Rachel


But, I recently bought Outlander and the TTS is disabled. Is she changing her mind? Honestly if I can listen to a book on my commute and then read it at other times, I go thru the books much faster. I have put Outlander aside due to the fact that there's no TTS.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Luckily, I purchased all the Outlander Series back in Early March when the Test to Speech was enabled on everything!  I read that it is Random House (Diana's publisher) not Diana, that won't allow the text to speech.  It is amazing to me the power that the publishers have over the author's work, especially highly powerful authors, like Diana Gabaldon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

k_reader said:


> Luckily, I purchased all the Outlander Series back in Early March when the Test to Speech was enabled on everything! I read that it is Random House (Diana's publisher) not Diana, that won't allow the text to speech. It is amazing to me the power that the publishers have over the author's work, especially highly powerful authors, like Diana Gabaldon.


Since you bought it when TTS was enabled, you can still use it?

I guess the publishers want to sell audio books, too, and TTS puts a crimp in those sales. I wouldn't think it would make much of a difference. We don't know how many K2s are out there, but I wouldn't think there were so many that it would cause a hardship.

There are probably many thousands of book available for Kindle that are not available as audio books. Any book that isn't on audio, the publisher should allow TTS. In particular, I think this would be a selling point for indie authors.

J. Worthington Foxworthy author of
Uncle Jim's A Chili Recipe for Every Day of the Year
(No free samples; the envelopes get too messy)
Buy a K2 and you can listen to Uncle Jim on TTS


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes TTS is still active on my Outlander series since I purchased it BEFORE they de-activated it.  The Speech files must be attached to the book that is stored on my Kindle.  I bet if I delete the book and re-download it, it will disappear.  I'll make sure not to do this.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I guess I should go look to see if this is available for Kindle pre-order. Can't wait.....not too much longer to wait!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

its not available yet


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

is now available to preorder on kindle for $16.50


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> is now available to preorder on kindle for $16.50


I posted this in the Outlander Series Book Klub. Most of us are going to wait a week or two to see if the price comes down.

Whoever sees a price drop first, please post it. Thanks.


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Kindle edition has disappeared...  This sort of thing is so frustrating!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Shandril19 said:


> The Kindle edition has disappeared... This sort of thing is so frustrating!


Let's be optimistic and say they have removed the K version to reduce the price.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

k_reader said:


> Yes TTS is still active on my Outlander series since I purchased it BEFORE they de-activated it. The Speech files must be attached to the book that is stored on my Kindle. I bet if I delete the book and re-download it, it will disappear. I'll make sure not to do this.


I have a couple of books that I bought before TTS was disabled on them. When I deleted them from Kindle and downloaded again from my Amazon account TTS was still active on them.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Let's be optimistic and say they have removed the K version to reduce the price.


12 days to go and the Kindle version still not showing as available! Are they going to make me go out and buy the DTB so I can read about the Frasers' without any further delay?

I must admit that this is one kindle book that I am willing to pay full price on so I can read it as soon after it is released as possible.

What do you think this next book is going to be about? I think it will be mostly about Brianna and her family life at Lallybroch but we will be kept up do date on Jamie & Claire through the letters that were delivered at the end of the last book. 
Edit: Please disregard the above sentence. I just read the blurb on Amazon so the answer is already available.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cat616 said:


> 12 days to go and the Kindle version still not showing as available! Are they going to make me go out and buy the DTB so I can read about the Frasers' without any further delay?


There's another thread about this. Apparently, due to "complicated formatting" the book is available for the DX for optimum viewing. Amazon did say that the book can be viewed on either K1 & K2.

I called cs, and of course they didn't have an answer. My query will be passed "up the pipeline" and hopefully, I'll get some satisfaction.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm reading The Fiery Cross now and still have Breathe of Snow and Ashes to go. Probably won't be finished by the time Echo is out but I can sure try!

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I'm reading The Fiery Cross now and still have Breathe of Snow and Ashes to go. Probably won't be finished by the time Echo is out but I can sure try!
> 
> Melissa


Don't worry, Melissa. The Kindle Edition is still not available so you have some time.

I get the feeling they are going to hold back a week or two so that people will buy more of the hardcover. By that time, it will be on the bestseller list, and we can probably get it for $9.99.

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Shandril19 said:


> The Kindle edition has disappeared... This sort of thing is so frustrating!


This is strange because it is still listed as to be released in the Sony store with the origional release date


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Red said:


> This is strange because it is still listed as to be released in the Sony store with the origional release date


I called Amazon CS about this and haven't heard anything. They should have gotten back to me already.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Red said:


> This is strange because it is still listed as to be released in the Sony store with the origional release date


Red - where did youfind this? Because I went to the sony ebookstore, searched both Diana Gabaldon as author & clicked on coming soon & didn't find it listed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was looking to see if anyone else had it and I found this.

http://ebookstore.sony.com/comingsoon/an-echo-in-the-bone/index.html

That's the Sony link.

Also, Random House has it listed in e-book format at $30.00. Barnes and Noble only has the hardcover and unabridged audio.

I'm still looking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Barnes & Noble said they have been informed the e-book will be available by 9/22.  

Five more days and we'll know for sure.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I was looking to see if anyone else had it and I found this.
> 
> http://ebookstore.sony.com/comingsoon/an-echo-in-the-bone/index.html
> 
> That's the Sony link.


Thanks Gertie; I feel rather dense that I didn't find it. (But I don't have a Sony anyway - so it won't matter! I was just curious).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Thanks Gertie; I feel rather dense that I didn't find it. (But I don't have a Sony anyway - so it won't matter! I was just curious).


Actually, I just did a search for the e-book, and the Sony site popped up. I wanted to see if anyone else had it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Red - where did youfind this? Because I went to the sony ebookstore, searched both Diana Gabaldon as author & clicked on coming soon & didn't find it listed.


I have a Sony, and an account. When I log in I went to the store and they have a soon to be released section. They list by months what books will be published on Sony ereade store. I think right now it goes through February. This book is listed as September release.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I was looking to see if anyone else had it and I found this.
> 
> http://ebookstore.sony.com/comingsoon/an-echo-in-the-bone/index.html
> 
> ...


I hope I don't have to go out and buy a Sony on Tuesday... I can return it on Thursday after I finish the book


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

You can pre-order it now for 16.50. Think I'm going to wait because I'm sure it will go down to 9.99 soon.

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel/dp/B002L6HE46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253286915&sr=1-1

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Kindle version is being released September 24th? Oh that's so not fair!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The Kindle version is being released September 24th? Oh that's so not fair!


I didn't even notice that. I was going to wait anyway but it would be nice to have it available on release date for the midnight readers.

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I didn't even notice that. I was going to wait anyway but it would be nice to have it available on release date for the midnight readers.
> 
> Melissa


It's going to hit the bestseller list fast. Does the list come out daily or weekly?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It's going to hit the bestseller list fast. Does the list come out daily or weekly?


weekly, I believe. . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> weekly, I believe. . . .


Then we may only have to wait a week or less for the price to come down.


----------

